# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  بالصور طريقة تفكيك  الايفون 3gs و4gs

## امير الصمت

**   اخوانى الاعزاء اعضاء ومشرفى المنتدى المغربى المحمول
جبت لكم اليوم طريقة فتح الايفون   3gs et 4gs
نبد على بركة الله بالايفون 3gs

----------


## امير الصمت

الايفون 4

----------


## امير الصمت



----------


## essam3m

تسلم الايادى

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لكم على الموضوع
  اسعدتوني بردودكم 
ربي لا يحرمني من تواجدكم

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## امير الصمت



----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

